# Update On Snapper



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

he hasn't grown as much (only about an inch in the carapace), but i blame my neglect. i'll admit that i was bad with water changes, didn't vary his diet much and didn't provide any uv lighting. things can't be too bad though because 4 or 5 of the feeder guppies i bought for him last year have spawned at least twice and i now have about 12 guppies with some fry swimming around. i swapped out the crappy in-tank filter and got a smaller canister. the water flow is much better and many times cleaner. i decided to place a uvb lamp overhead as well. additionally, i've got him on a mixed pellet, krill, and pinky diet.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

where have you been man?
cute little snapper, do you have a pic of his set up?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet little guy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sapir said:


> sweet little guy


thanks!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

sick little set up, the driftwood looks sweet too im sure he enjoys it


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Sweet snapping turtle ! Nice setup !


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

not sure how he got up onto that part of the driftwood, but he was enjoying it...a lot.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wowo very neat I think armond has a couple of alligator snappers? anyways







man


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

very nice.vicious lil suckers.ive had dozens over the years and just walking by the tank(even in the dark)youd hear them hit the side of the tank like theyre gonna get you lol.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

dont these guys get really big?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^^


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah they get pretty big. around 35lbs is average in captivity. this one is a pretty voracious eater. he definitely knows when i'm getting ready to feed him and he tenaciously snaps against the glass trying to bite my finger. however, he's surprisingly tame once i get him out of the water.


----------

